

My adventures with testing in Go - GeorgeMac
http://georgemac.com/blog/golang/2014/10/30/testing-in-go.html

======
wtbob
Good article, but you mean 'closures,' not 'clojures.'

~~~
GeorgeMac
I have updated now. Thank you for the spotting that!

